

Show HN: Hunger Crunch – Fight Hunger in a game and the real world too - f1fe
http://hungercrunch.com

======
rszrama
Hah, I've only played this once or twice with my young daughter, but she still
remembers it - very charming, polished game with a good cause.

~~~
f1fe
Thanks! Hope it inspires her to fight world hunger, either with Hunger Crunch
or by some other means.

